# TivoHD software update



## mph005 (Jul 24, 2007)

My tivoHD just got an update, 8.1.7b.

Anyone know what this fixes?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Perhaps it addresses the macroblocking?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Hopefully it fixes the pixelization issues associated with Scientific Atlanta CableCards in the second slot...

*Update: Looks like that is exactly what it does.*


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

A user in another thread indicated that it fixed the Scientific Atlanta 2nd cable card slot issue.

At least Tivo responded fairly quickly.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

Just forced a call. Afterword it was "pending restart" with the new software. Hopefully this will fix my pixelation issue. Good for Tivo to respond so quickly.


----------



## ccrocker001 (Oct 1, 2005)

Firmware update fixed my slot 2 pixelation issue with Cox Cable SA single stream cards. Glad my install was today and only had one day to deal with this.


----------



## lament (Jul 6, 2005)

^ ah nice.. ignore my previous question then in the other thread.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ccrocker001 said:


> Firmware update fixed my slot 2 pixelation issue with Cox Cable SA single stream cards. Glad my install was today and only had one day to deal with this.


Wow nice job TiVo software guys. :up:


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Wow nice job TiVo software guys. :up:


My thoughts exactly. I've yet to get home, upgrade to a 750gb drive <crosses fingers for WinMFS coming out>, and get it running. Here I was worried about it. I hope this -stays- fixed.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

I received the update as well-- I noticed this morning that both the 480i and 720p format lights were shown on the front of the box- (I have it set to fixed 720p) I changed the display to 480i, then back to 720p, and it fixed the problem.... I also noticed that it deleted the name of my Tivo-- no big deal, but I found that a bit odd.... 

Anyone else have a similar experience? 

I have been using OTA antenna, and analog cable-- so far I've been thrilled with it!
Cable card(s) install scheduled for tomorrow.....


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

Deleted the name of my Tivo Here also...


----------



## Tallguy001 (Sep 5, 2003)

This is excellent news. Kudos to Tivo for getting this fix out so quickly!


----------



## frostrambler (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, nice going Tivo!


----------



## jsmiley125 (Jul 27, 2007)

But, is the update actually working and fixing the issue? Can anyone who has the CC #2 pixelation issue and the TiVo update verify it works now?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

jsmiley125 said:


> But, is the update actually working and fixing the issue? Can anyone who has the CC #2 pixelation issue and the TiVo update verify it works now?


See post #6.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2007)

This fix also fixed the LED issue with the "all off" setting. My Tivo is now completely blank unless a button is pressed.

I was getting ready to return my unit, but now she's staying.

My faith is restored!


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Anyone else's reboot twice after the update? I think this is the second time mine has rebooted twice in a row like that. Only got a chance to check it out for a minute this morning but everything looked good, no pixellation. Also, I have Motorola Cable Cards and pixellation, I wouldn't rush to judgement that this is a SA issue completely...


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This fix also fixed the LED issue with the "all off" setting. My Tivo is now completely blank unless a button is pressed.
> 
> I was getting ready to return my unit, but now she's staying.
> 
> My faith is restored!


Wow, it usually takes TiVo months to fix bugs. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## msgreenf (Sep 5, 2005)

it killed my tivo's name too


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aus1ander said:


> Wow, it usually takes TiVo months to fix bugs. :up: :up: :up:


Maybe it did now too...


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

As noted in another thread, this software update isn't necessarily _that new_. Tivo began manufacturing these units in early July and they had to equip whatever software they felt was stable at the time. They've since had another month to work out issues with the original software.


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

My assumption is "no", but anyone know whether this update could potentially address the firmware updating issue with SA cards on TWC? I would doubt it as it seems like a TWC issue, but am holding out hope.


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Update: Watching HDNet right now and I'm still getting heavy random pixellation. Bummer.  Also saw it on HBO HD and the other HD channels. Haven't tried the lower tier channels yet.


----------



## msgreenf (Sep 5, 2005)

Are you seeing the pixilation on both cable cards?


----------



## jsmiley125 (Jul 27, 2007)

knownzero said:


> Update: Watching HDNet right now and I'm still getting heavy random pixellation. Bummer.  Also saw it on HBO HD and the other HD channels. Haven't tried the lower tier channels yet.


Same problem here.


----------



## jsmiley125 (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently TWC in Columbus, OH ran a program of some sort last night and screwed up their digital channels. So now, after getting the TiVo update only one of my cards is working... the other card just sits there saying No Channels Found, and the CP Auth screen shows "Waiting for Time". I sincerely hope that's due to the digital channels issue and not the TiVo update.


----------



## msgreenf (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought Insight communications is the cable comapny in columbus?


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

There's TWC, Insight ans WOW in Columbus. (I have Insight)

All of my channels are working, but the digital channels are the ones having issues (haven't tried analog yet, I only had a short while at lunch to check it out). I've had some cabling issues in the past, I may dump the Insight dvr and splitter and hook directly from the wall tonight and see if I contine to have problems. The insight dvr has been flawless the last week in terms of picture quality so I don't think its the cable signal (unless its the coax of course).


----------



## Ishma (Sep 8, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> As noted in another thread, this software update isn't necessarily _that new_. Tivo began manufacturing these units in early July and they had to equip whatever software they felt was stable at the time. They've since had another month to work out issues with the original software.


Yes, but the point is that it looks like it might be fixed. I don't really care when they started. Nice job TiVo!


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

Mine is showing that level too, however I am still seeing pixelation. I've swapped out the tivo (per tivo), and both the cards, so aside from them re-wiring the outside of my house (hundreds of unnessary feet of cable) to improve signal.

It encouraging to see Tivo on top of it, because if the pixelation stays as is, I'll have no choice but to return it before the retailers return policy expires... its unwatchable (every minute). 

In case Tivo is harvesting trouble reports from here: The cards are SA Powerkey model PKM600 with a date of 4/23/2007.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I contacted TiVo and they had this to say:


> We are aware that a small subset of TiVo HD users have reported experiencing some macroblocking on certain channels. We are gathering appropriate information about the issue to understand possible causes and hope to be able to resolve any known issues as soon as possible. We released a software update on August 1st that should fix this issue for many users.


 So it sounds like there are probably multiple root causes for pixelation/macroblocking and tge 8.1.7b1 update has fixed some, but not all, of them. And TiVo continues to work on the issue(s).


----------



## nick58b (Jul 29, 2007)

It appears to have fixed the slot 2 SA cablecard problem for me. I only had a couple minutes to check it out this morning, but every channel I checked worked, vs none of them working yesterday.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

megazone said:


> I contacted TiVo and they had this to say: So it sounds like there are probably multiple root causes for pixelation/macroblocking and tge 8.1.7b1 update has fixed some, but not all, of them. And TiVo continues to work on the issue(s).


Thanks for the update. :up:


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a silly question (as a new TiVo owner):

_ Is there a menu option for forcing my TiVo to go check for software updates?_


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

TokyoShoe said:


> I have a silly question (as a new TiVo owner):
> 
> _ Is there a menu option for forcing my TiVo to go check for software updates?_


Going into the telephone/network settings menu and choosing "force connection" will often get the update to start.

If you see "pending" on this screen you already have the update, you just need to go in and tell the Tivo to restart.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TokyoShoe said:


> I have a silly question (as a new TiVo owner):
> 
> _ Is there a menu option for forcing my TiVo to go check for software updates?_


There are no "silly questions". Well...maybe a few. 

Go to "TiVo Central" (Push the TiVo button at the top of your shiny new remote) then Messages and Settings > Settings > Phone and Network > Connect to TiVo Service Now.

That may or may not start a FW (firmware) upgrade. It works for some, not for others.

New software updates can download at any time and then update at 2 a.m. by automatically rebooting TiVo. As jmpage2 mentioned, if an update is pending you can use TiVo's restart to get it to activate and reconfigure TiVo.

If it doesnt work hang in therethere are only a few TiVo HDs in the wild and your update should take place very soon. :up:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TokyoShoe said:


> I have a silly question (as a new TiVo owner):
> 
> _ Is there a menu option for forcing my TiVo to go check for software updates?_


Tivo often does tiered rollouts based on serial number.

For example, customers with serial numbers aaa-iii might be able to download the update on Monday, while customers with serial numbers jjj-rrr might have to wait until Wednesday, and those with serials sss-zzz might have to wait until Friday. Tivo does that to keep the traffic to a manageable level, as their servers don't have the bandwidth to send a large OS update to tens of thousands of Tivos at once.

The TivoHD will automatically download the update once your serial number qualifies if your box is connected via broadband (wireless or ethernet). The update will then be installed during the next reboot -- reboots are typically scheduled during the early morning hours so as not to interrupt the user who may be watching TV. If your TivoHD has already downloaded the update, the Settings -> Settings -> Network screen will say "Pending Reboot," and you can apply the update immediately using the Settings -> Reboot option.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

richsadams said:


> EDIT: I meant to mention that if you're connected via broadband, your TiVo contacts the Mother Ship every 15 minutes or so, so there's no real need to force a connection.


That connection does not check for software updates. Only the 'daily' connection downloads new guide data and checks for software updates - or a manual connection.

The ~15 minute connection only checks for TiVo Central Online requests and new TiVoCast and Amazon Unbox pending downloads.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

megazone said:


> That connection does not check for software updates. Only the 'daily' connection downloads new guide data and checks for software updates - or a manual connection.
> 
> The ~15 minute connection only checks for TiVo Central Online requests and new TiVoCast and Amazon Unbox pending downloads.


Ah...good info. Thanks! :up:


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Tivo often does tiered rollouts based on serial number.


For S2s, sure. There aren't enough S3s or HDs in the market to bother.

I guess they could deploy a couple thousand just for limited live testing, but I would assume that the tivo HD beta program was kept active to test the update.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

megazone said:


> The ~15 minute connection only checks for TiVo Central Online requests and new TiVoCast and Amazon Unbox pending downloads.


Too bad that this check doesn't also include a "there are some last minute guide changes, so you might want to do a guide update" flag.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

How long should this upgrade take? Mine is stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..." and has been for over 20 minutes. I don't remember my old HR10-250 ever taking this long for a software update...

/Frightened!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Zaph32 said:


> How long should this upgrade take? Mine is stuck on "Almost there. Just a few minutes more..." and has been for over 20 minutes. I don't remember my old HR10-250 ever taking this long for a software update...
> 
> /Frightened!


It can take awhile. There's a reason Tivo schedules the reboots at night when you're asleep.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

megazone said:


> I contacted TiVo and they had this to say: So it sounds like there are probably multiple root causes for pixelation/macroblocking and tge 8.1.7b1 update has fixed some, but not all, of them. And TiVo continues to work on the issue(s).


Glad to hear they are working on it (he says sarcastically). Might they not have tried working on this before shipping the units?????


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

richsadams said:


> EDIT: I meant to mention that if you're connected via broadband, your TiVo contacts the Mother Ship every 15 minutes or so, so there's no real need to force a connection.


the every 15 minute connection is to look ofr schedule shows request and TiVocast perhaps. It does not look for software updates during this.

The TiVo does look for software updates when it connects every 40 hours or so. if it gets one it will restart at 2am unless you restart it on your own


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Well, it's been sitting on "Almost there" for hours now. I'm going to reboot it.


----------



## ChrisPA (Aug 3, 2007)

Chimpware said:


> Glad to hear they are working on it (he says sarcastically). Might they not have tried working on this before shipping the units?????


First post newbie here. I finally picked up a Tivo after years of waiting for an HD solution. I've been using it with a direct cable connection (no cable cards) to tune the un-encrypted network stations. For the last 6 months, I've used my plasma to tune these stations without any glitching (that I can recall).

Unforunately, I've been experiencing occasional video glitching (pixellation/blocking artifacts) on CBS and NBC the last two days. On the order of every 5 minutes or so... This cable drop is the first one into the house, and shows as 100% signal strength....

So it seems that there are issues un-related to the cable cards, and likely unrelated to signal problems.

The software update was pushed down last night (8.07b), but I still experience glitches on recordings made in the past. So far I haven't seen any glitches with live-tv since the update, but its only been a short time.

Just figured I'd give another video glitching data point which is not cable card related and will update in the next few days.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Still sticking on "Almost there." The update appears to have bricked my new Tivo. 

What is the fix?


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Zaph32 said:


> Still sticking on "Almost there." The update appears to have bricked my new Tivo.
> 
> What is the fix?


Try leaving it unplugged for a longer period and then plugging it back in. Some of my older Tivo's would lock up like that and sometimes that would take care of the hanging.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

After two unplugs it finally came back. Disconcerting for a brand new unit, but oh well.


----------



## MacBandit (Aug 8, 2003)

tgmii said:


> Mine is showing that level too, however I am still seeing pixelation. I've swapped out the tivo (per tivo), and both the cards, so aside from them re-wiring the outside of my house (hundreds of unnessary feet of cable) to improve signal.
> 
> It encouraging to see Tivo on top of it, because if the pixelation stays as is, I'll have no choice but to return it before the retailers return policy expires... its unwatchable (every minute).
> 
> In case Tivo is harvesting trouble reports from here: The cards are SA Powerkey model PKM600 with a date of 4/23/2007.


Ever thought about an amplifier? My house sits 300feet from the road and who knows how far from the local distribution point they put an amplifier in because of the length of the run (bad static) cleared it right up. Might help your problem.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Count me among those still experiencing problems  I rebooted yesterday evening and things looked good for a while, but then the pixelization / macroblocking started again on random channels (HD and SD) and at least once on a TiVo menu. It happens on both cards. My signal strength is fine; it was tested by a service tech Wednesday.

I have two SA cards from Charter cable.

I will open a case with TiVo right now.

As we say in New England, "Wicked bummah!"


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> the every 15 minute connection is to look ofr schedule shows request and TiVocast perhaps. It does not look for software updates during this.
> 
> The TiVo does look for software updates when it connects every 40 hours or so. if it gets one it will restart at 2am unless you restart it on your own


Got it...2x now...ouch!  Edited my edit.


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

Now that the new software has been on it for a day, I'm seeing much less pixellation than I had before. No more in the menu's either. It's quite possible that the rest of the problems I'm seeing are cabling issues which I will check tonight.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

8.7.1b wiped my name too...

I'm still having Slot 2 issues. I have 2 SA s-cards. This may simply be a auth issue. Both cards are "green" but #2 doesn't seem auth'ed to decrypt the digital channels. I'm going to follow up w/ my installer tomorrow to ensure the card is properly auth'ed. It has a host ID and CC#, so I'm assuming there's just a back-end problem.


----------



## wiredmonkey (Jan 11, 2002)

JoeSchueller said:


> 8.7.1b wiped my name too...
> 
> I'm still having Slot 2 issues. I have 2 SA s-cards. This may simply be a auth issue. Both cards are "green" but #2 doesn't seem auth'ed to decrypt the digital channels. I'm going to follow up w/ my installer tomorrow to ensure the card is properly auth'ed. It has a host ID and CC#, so I'm assuming there's just a back-end problem.


Joe,

I'm having the same exact issue you are having. Did you ever get this fixed? If so, what did you do to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

wiredmonkey said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm having the same exact issue you are having. Did you ever get this fixed? If so, what did you do to fix it?
> 
> Thanks!


After my TivoHD software update, I am still getting mild pixelation on anything HD recorded.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Turned out TWC had a new process for pairing the card to the account and it was done improperly on the card in slot 2. My wife had the TiVo CableCard guy on the line while the TWC guy was out working on it, and they finally sorted thru the whole thing and all is well.

Of course, that's all relative. We are having a lot of issues with pixelation/macroblocking. TWC claims we have a weak signal due to an old & waterlogged cable in the yard, so they've promised to tear up my grass & driveway to fix it (we had pixelation on an SA8300 before we got the TiVo box).

Given everything I've read here, I don't think the signal fix will cure the issue, but I'm hoping it is one less thing to consider as we troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## lament (Jul 6, 2005)

TokyoShoe said:


> After my TivoHD software update, I am still getting mild pixelation on anything HD recorded.


You are not alone.


----------



## wiredmonkey (Jan 11, 2002)

JoeSchueller said:


> Turned out TWC had a new process for pairing the card to the account and it was done improperly on the card in slot 2. My wife had the TiVo CableCard guy on the line while the TWC guy was out working on it, and they finally sorted thru the whole thing and all is well.


Yeah, yesterday my cable company (Astound) sent 3 guys to my house and all they did was sit on the phone telling the 'backend' things to get card 2 working. They finally got it working. What they did I don't know.

But it was not a hardware issue.

I'm still having pixelation issues but my tv is still watchable... barely.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeSchueller said:


> Turned out TWC had a new process for pairing the card to the account and it was done improperly on the card in slot 2. My wife had the TiVo CableCard guy on the line while the TWC guy was out working on it, and they finally sorted thru the whole thing and all is well.
> 
> Of course, that's all relative. We are having a lot of issues with pixelation/macroblocking. TWC claims we have a weak signal due to an old & waterlogged cable in the yard, so they've promised to tear up my grass & driveway to fix it (we had pixelation on an SA8300 before we got the TiVo box).
> 
> Given everything I've read here, I don't think the signal fix will cure the issue, but I'm hoping it is one less thing to consider as we troubleshoot the problem.


If you had the problem with a non tivo box it couldn't hurt getting it fixed. It cold be outside wiring has water in it.

ajwees41


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JoeSchueller said:


> Given everything I've read here, I don't think the signal fix will cure the issue, but I'm hoping it is one less thing to consider as we troubleshoot the problem.


Don't be so sure. Eliminating signal problems has been the cure for many of the pixilation problems we have seen here.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Don't be so sure. Eliminating signal problems has been the cure for many of the pixilation problems we have seen here.


http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/08/04/tivo-hd-video-issues-continue-despite-software-update/


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Received a TivoHDDVR at 12:30 Pm from CC. Called Comcast and the tech arrived at 3PM - I know, this ain't right.

In his hand he had two SA cards. Put first one in slot 1 and M-Card. He had no idea. Explained that only need 1 M-Card in slot one.

Of course after calling in numbers, encrypted channels didn't work. Sent him on his way and called the head end guy who had helped me get the cable card working in the TV. He had not heard of the new HD DVR and was suprised that the M-Card would work both tuners. He fixed the problem in about 3 minutes and asked me to check both tuners. Both worked fine - as advertised. He was thrilled that one card would work a Tivo - explained that the S3 would not work until software was upgraded, or at least that was the last I heard.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in Alexandria, VA


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

M-Cards will certainly improve the install issues. One less card for installers to mess up is always a good thing.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm still chomping at the bit to get an M-card in my Comcast area, they are still sort of fumbling around trying to figure out how to do it.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mchief said:


> Received a TivoHDDVR at 12:30 Pm from CC. Called Comcast and the tech arrived at 3PM - I know, this ain't right.
> 
> In his hand he had two SA cards. Put first one in slot 1 and M-Card. He had no idea. Explained that only need 1 M-Card in slot one.
> 
> Of course after calling in numbers, encrypted channels didn't work. Sent him on his way and called the head end guy who had helped me get the cable card working in the TV. He had not heard of the new HD DVR and was suprised that the M-Card would work both tuners. He fixed the problem in about 3 minutes and asked me to check both tuners. Both worked fine - as advertised. He was thrilled that one card would work a Tivo - explained that the S3 would not work until software was upgraded, or at least that was the last I heard.


Congrats! A job well done. :up:

I'm holding off on replacing our S2's with TiVo HD's until the bugs are worked out. I'd be interested to know how your reception is with the M-card...any issues with macroblocking, audio, etc.? Thanks for posting!


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw less macroblocking and audio dropouts that the SA8300 that I'm taking back tomorrow. Watched about 6 hours of varous TV both SD and HD and only had a few seconds of problems. PQ was qreat, at least as good as the 8300.


----------



## aenima99x (Apr 27, 2007)

bareyb said:


> Don't be so sure. Eliminating signal problems has been the cure for many of the pixilation problems we have seen here.


I've got +8db and 36-37 snr at my Tivo and I have fairly regular pixelation and audio loss. I don't think signal problems are the issue.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

aenima99x said:


> I've got +8db and 36-37 snr at my Tivo and I have fairly regular pixelation and audio loss. I don't think signal problems are the issue.


Are you getting those #s from a cable STB or did TiVo add new information to the diagnostic screen for TiVoHD? My S3 doesn't have that information or I couldn't find them.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

mchief said:


> I saw less macroblocking and audio dropouts that the SA8300 that I'm taking back tomorrow. Watched about 6 hours of varous TV both SD and HD and only had a few seconds of problems. PQ was qreat, at least as good as the 8300.


Good to hear. It may be that an M-card is the way to go. Did you happen to notice what brand it was?


----------



## MacBandit (Aug 8, 2003)

Not that I have to say this to any of you but I've had absolutely no pixilation or macroblocking with my to Moto cards.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MacBandit said:


> Not that I have to say this to any of you but I've had absolutely no pixilation or macroblocking with my to Moto cards.


"Oh S.A. ...you've got some 'splainin to do!"


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, now we have another update - 8.1.7b2


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

megazone said:


> Well, now we have another update - 8.1.7b2


Where have you been the last few days?


----------

